# breeding rhoms in captivity



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Are there any instances of breeding rhoms in captivity? If so when and where has it been done, with what size tank and water parameters?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The Wolfgang Schulte, Piranhas In the Aquarium has mention of a few instances. I believe George Fear recorded one instance in his own large aquario. If you read OPEFE there is information posted there.

S. rhombeus


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I believe George Fear recorded one instance in his own large aquario.










Frank, could you or George give some more info on this?It would be great!!!

Thanks!!!


----------

